# Hunting with the 45 super . Feedback from those who have .



## RNC (May 24, 2014)

If you have hunted game with the 45 super round chime in...

Any feedback appreciated ;0)


----------



## HandgunHTR (May 25, 2014)

Probably not going to get a lot of responses as the .45 Super is not that common.

Based on the ballistics, it is a bit faster than an average .45 Colt with 230 grain bullets.  I would definitely use one if I could get my hands on one.


----------



## RNC (May 26, 2014)

Velocity and energy look pretty good in the 45 super especially  with the 185gr projectile.

Would be shooting it in a G21.


----------



## HandgunHTR (May 26, 2014)

Hollowpoint or Solid Nose?

If you are going to use a HP, I would recommend stepping up the weight just a bit.  With the big front end of a .45 caliber projectile, they shed energy pretty quick when they hit the animal.  It is even quicker when a HP opens up.

This is based on my experience shooting multiple deer with .45 and .44 caliber bullets both from handguns and modern muzzleloaders.  Heavy bullets go right through.  Lighter ones, I usually find inside the deer.


----------



## tim scott (May 27, 2014)

I got to answer you a yes and no..... the .45 super is nothing but an over loaded .45acp. we were using the same ballistics as the .45 super back in the late 60's. the gun had to be set up properly for it, once this was done all was great!!! after all the years of these over loaded .45acp being used some fool got his 15 minutes of fame by realizing that these loads were outside the box as far as ................. S.A.M.M.I  standards so he named this as a "new" cartridge. so no I've never used anything marked .45 super but have used the very hot loaded .45acp for a good 46 years. I love it and have never had anything walk or run after being hit by it. mostly have used 190 or 205 grain hard cast semi-wad cutters. 
tim


----------



## Glock20SF (Aug 22, 2014)

*45 ACP +p*

I have to admit to having never shot a 45 Super but have hand loaded 200 grain Speer Gold Dot bullets to over 1150 fps, for use in .45 ACP revolvers usually.  In a semiautomatic, a heavier recoil spring and firing pin spring are needed.  I hunt deer with this bullet with zero problems, except the dragging part.  My powder of choice is 11.5 grains Blue Dot but up to 7.3 grains of Unique or 8.6 grains of Longshot will get you to 1000 fps+.  Use your chronograph as your guide for Blue Dot loads above standard +P factory loads.  Use your Glock 21 as your reference after trying Double Tap or Buffalo Bore +P loads, or other +P factory ammo to get a feel of how fast your barrel is running.  Rolling your own is a lot less pain in the pocket book, and more rewarding experience, leading to more practice and more hunting.


----------



## klwehunt (Aug 25, 2014)

Not trying to change the topic but if you google 460 Rowland you can get 44 mag type ballistics with one of Clark Customs conversions for 1911 or Glock 21.The conversion sells for about 300 bucks it has a comp built on it and the recoil is less than 44 mag.


----------

